# Pasting and linking from blogs



## staythecourse (Jun 11, 2008)

Al Mohler had an eschatology article I wanted to post but I rarely refer to others blogs (first time I think). I know there are some guidelines, what are they? Is it a violation here?

Thanks


----------



## raekwon (Jun 12, 2008)

From The PuritanBoard - Forum Rules



> 4. Posting Information found on other Web Sites
> 
> * Quotes from other internet sites, in the public domain, must include a link to the original site with attribution to the original author.
> * No copyrighted material may be posted without the consent of the original author/site. Some sites are more liberal in what they allow to be quoted. Check the rules of the site quoted before assuming you have the author's or site's permission.
> ...


----------

